#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  IIIT Allahabad, 2012 admissions | cutoff, ranking, placements, fee - Discussions

## shweta.IITA

IIIT Allahabad admission 2014, cut off, fee, placements, hostel, campus Facilities
Hey Aspiring FaaDoOOOO's

I am a Senior of *IIIT Allahabad*, I am here to help you get all your queries sorted out  regarding *IIIT Allahabad 2012 Admissions.*

Let me first give you a brief summary of the college.

*Year of Establishment*: 1999

*Total Area in Acres: 100 Acres*

*Ranking*: Amongst Top 35 Colleges in India, One of the top Universities in India.

*Mode of Admission**:* AIEEE  Exam for UG courses.

*   IIIT Allahabad 2012 Cutoff:* 14,757 All India Rank

*Streams at Graduate Level:* Bachelor of Technology (IT and ECE)

*Fee structure for various courses:*

Tuition Fee  25,000Hostel Fee: 3,000Mess Fee: 10,500
*Placements:
*
The campus has seen 100% placements year after year.Percentage of dream jobs being offered in 2010-2011 were 65%.The Highest Package offered by any company was 40 LPA.Average salary for the 2010-2011 session was 6.24 LPA.







*
Residential Campus:* The residential campus consists of a mens" hostel with capacity for 240 students, womens" hostel for 60 students, 40-room air-conditioned guest house and staff residences for senior professors and other staff. Faculty hostels with two-room and one-room units meant for visiting professors are also be provided.

Sports facilities will be located within the main campus, with a 500-seat sports complex. This infrastructure is proposed to accommodate the needs of the institute for more than a decade.

*Hostels:* There are separate hostels for men and women, with single rooms (for the senior most batches) and twin sharing rooms. The spacious accommodations are provided with computers, along with 24-hour backup power supply. The hostel mess caters to the students" meals. Facilities for recreation and sports like cricket, football, badminton and table tennis are available with more on the way.

The freshmen batches are housed in another hostel situated in Naini, which can accommodate over 200 students.

The students have access to a regular bus service from the Jhalwa campus to central Allahabad (the Nehru Science Centre campus). The bus service also covers the Naini and Civil Lines areas.
*
Address*: IIIT Allahabad Deoghat, Jhalwa Allahabad, India - 211012


*Now its time for your queries*!!!





  Similar Threads: IIIT D & M Kancheepuram, 2012 admissions, cutoff, placements, fees - Discussions MNNIT Allahabad 2012 admissions cutoff,ranking,placements, fee, branches - Discussion IIIT Amethi, 2012 admissions | cutoff, ranking, placements, fee Discussions IIIT Gwalior 2012 admissions | cutoff, ranking, placements, branches Discussions IIIT Hyderabad 2012 Admissions, CutOff, Placements, Ranking, Fee -  Discussions

----------


## monkey_123

I am getting around 270 marks in aieee 2012.
I am from Delhi.
Do I have any chances of getting IT or ECE at IIIT-Allahabad?
If yes, will it be in the first list or later?
Also, please compare IIIT vs MNNIT.

----------


## shweta.IITA

> I am getting around 270 marks in aieee 2012.
> I am from Delhi.
> Do I have any chances of getting IT or ECE at IIIT-Allahabad?
> If yes, will it be in the first list or later?
> Also, please compare IIIT vs MNNIT.


Hey u have  a fair chance of getting both the branches in the first round itself
which branch are u interested in btw?

----------


## monkey_123

Is IT same as Computer Science?
Which stream out of IT and ECE is better?
Please compare IIIT-A and MNNIT Allahabad.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## shweta.IITA

> Is IT same as Computer Science?
> Which stream out of IT and ECE is better?
> Please compare IIIT-A and MNNIT Allahabad.
> Thanks in advance.


See it is very difficult to say which branch is better it totally depends upon the individuals interest 

However I must mention that MNNIT Allahabad is a better college than IIIT Allahabad

----------


## murari22

can i get admission in IIIT A  ?....m expecting a score of 198 marks in eee 2012, m frm  delhi......if yes.....which branch.......IT or ECE?

----------


## osank

> can i get admission in IIIT A  ?....m expecting a score of 198 marks in eee 2012, m frm  delhi......if yes.....which branch.......IT or ECE?


YOU will surely get IT at IIIT-A....but for ece I am not that sure..

----------


## murari22

thanks a lot...........

----------


## nikhilgoyal

I am expecting about 190 marks. Do i have any chance of getting any seat of any stream in IIIT Allahabad

----------


## Tanushree.dtu

> I am expecting about 190 marks. Do i have any chance of getting any seat of any stream in IIIT Allahabad


[MENTION=91945]nikhilgoyal[/MENTION] YOU will surely get IT at IIIT-A

----------


## osank

> I am expecting about 190 marks. Do i have any chance of getting any seat of any stream in IIIT Allahabad


if you belong to general category, then you may get IT at IIIT-A but that too in the last rounds of counselling
BEST OF LUCK!!!!

----------


## tannu dutta

i am expecting 114 marks in aieee .do i have a chance of getting any seats n what stream can i get in IIIT A. i belong to obc and punjab. :(nerd):

----------


## osank

> i am expecting 114 marks in aieee .do i have a chance of getting any seats n what stream can i get in IIIT A. i belong to obc and punjab.


SORRY,no chances for you to get any stream at IIT-A

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to iiit allahabad?(any branch) . my hs is up.
also tell me till which round i have to wait?

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

> with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to iiit allahabad?(any branch) . my hs is up.
> also tell me till which round i have to wait?


please reply.............................

----------


## osank

> with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to iiit allahabad?(any branch) . my hs is up.
> also tell me till which round i have to wait?


chances are only 40% for IT and for that too you have to wait till the last round

----------


## Prateek Gulati

I am expecting 194 marks(gen) in AIEEE. Can I get any of the branches at IIIT-A ? Also can you suggest some other good institutions that i can get with these marks.My home state is UP ....Please Reply

----------


## osank

> I am expecting 194 marks(gen) in AIEEE. Can I get any of the branches at IIIT-A ? Also can you suggest some other good institutions that i can get with these marks.My home state is UP ....Please Reply


What is your branch preference???

----------


## Prateek Gulati

CS>IT>Mechanical>Civil>Electronic>Electrical>Others........But I would prefer a better college rather than branch

----------


## osank

> CS>IT>Mechanical>Civil>Electronic>Electrical>Others........But I would prefer a better college rather than branch


You may get IT at IIIT-A but you have to wait till the last round .
BEST OF LUCK!!!!

----------


## shriya19

i m xpcting 120 mrks in aieee....cn i get any branch in IIT-A? M frm gen. category...home state; U.P

----------


## rathore2012

Sir!!!!
 I am the student of AMU first year diploma in engineering (IT) plzz tell me can i give entrance of AIEEE...........

----------


## shweta.IITA

> i m xpcting 120 mrks in aieee....cn i get any branch in IIT-A? M frm gen. category...home state; U.P


[MENTION=86990]shriya19[/MENTION] this is a thread for IIIT Alllahabad 
the cutoff is quite high for the college so I believe that u should look for some other colleges

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 PM ----------




> Sir!!!!
>  I am the student of AMU first year diploma in engineering (IT) plzz tell me can i give entrance of AIEEE...........


yes u can if u had PCM @ 12 th level

----------


## rathore2012

no i dont had PCM at 12 th level,because i directlty take diploma after 10 th .............so can i apply for AIEEE or not..........

----------


## shweta.IITA

> no i dont had PCM at 12 th level,because i directlty take diploma after 10 th .............so can i apply for AIEEE or not..........


[MENTION=103753]rathore2012[/MENTION] for AIEEE 1 st year admission you should have completed your 12th Class with PCM as a compulsory subject and with 50%

or Lateral Entry (direct admission in 2nd year) you should have completed your 3 years Diploma in Engineering with 60%

... :):

----------


## spsingh.smrt

ma'am could I get IIIT allahabad at the score of 143.I am general category from Uttar Pradesh.
 :(:

----------


## osank

> ma'am could I get IIIT allahabad at the score of 143.I am general category from Uttar Pradesh.


Looks very tough.......You need at least 13000 rank for any branch at IIIT-A.....at 190 marks AIR was approx.13000 last year

----------


## terminate

pls tell me can i get iiit allahabd it at a score of 198 in aieee 2012 ........i cant wait till spot round because i dont have any back up college.....and hw is amethi campus???

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> pls tell me can i get iiit allahabd it at a score of 198 in aieee 2012 ........i cant wait till spot round because i dont have any back up college.....and hw is amethi campus???


hi,
    u can get iiit allahabad definitely so just wait for counselling ok  :): .................. could u please what is your category and state............................  :):

----------


## meenu93

Hey, I am from UP and I got General Cat rank in India 11281 and home general category rank 1269 ... do I stand a chance to get nythn g in IIIT Allahabad?

----------


## devansh1994

I have got 10700 rank in AIEEE 2012. Do you think i will get admission in iiit allahabad ??!!
Also, how do i apply for it ? Will it be done through the councelling only or i also have to fill up a form ?!
Please reply.

----------


## prince91

I posted this last year too..again posting this year...will post more update soon...

 							I am akshay khare, a student at IIIT Allahabad..

Let me make few points very clear.

IIIT A is the youngest institute and has great placement record..and  because of which it is already above many nits( except the 3 nits of  south)..
Currently  I am studying in amethi campus of IIIT A..
I got AIR 9150 in AIEEE 2010..
JEE RANK - 9889
BITSAT score - 305

As there are many confusion regarding amethi campus let me make few points very clear
positives about amethi campus-

IIIT amethi is situated 10 kms frm amethi ..so both ald campus and amethi campus are at different place.

same teacher takes the lectures at Allahabad campus and Amethi  campus...Teachers are provided with transport facilities by institute to  go to amethi campus
in a week and take class there..

Course curriculum is same for both the institute..

Exam are conducted simultaneously at both the campus and papers are same

For 3 years you have to study at amethi and in 4 year for placement  students are shifted to Allahabad campus and they get equal opportunity.

Mark sheets for both the campus are same and in Mark sheet there is no  mention of amethi campus ..and in ID card too.(issued by institute)

Competitive environment at amethi campus is very gud.and many students are 9 pointers.

Tech fest and clubs are same for both the institute.And students visit Allahbad campus for various activities.

So , studywise both the institute are same

Now here are some negatives (which are seriously needed to be highlighted)

Mess is not that much good at amethi

Institute is situated at remote place where u mean will find difficulty of means to travel ( although there is one college bus)

Infrastructure is not good.

lack of sports facilites..

And finally just i want to say IIIT A (both the campus ) are worth taking..BUT PREFER gud branches at TOP 3 nit .
so u can get admission at IIIT A ( main campus ) closing rank -- around 14 k
Amethi campus - around 16k.

----------


## devansh1994

I have got 10700 rank in AIEEE 2012. Do you think i will get admission in iiit allahabad ??!! Also, how do i apply for it ? Will it be done through the councelling only or i also have to fill up a form ?! Please reply.

----------


## prince91

@devnash ...u will get IIIT allahabad...n no separate procedure to apply..You will have to appear in CCB counselling only..

----------


## terminate

thanx.....i have got 11630 rank.....can i get iiit allahabad.any branch..pls telll

----------


## prince91

[MENTION=113969]terminate[/MENTION] ....i am not sure whether u will get seat in IIIT -A upto 3rd round or not.....but if u can take risk and surrender seat in 3rd round...then You have
sure shot seat in IIIT -A ...dont worry.....and  ya in amethi campus u will surely get till 2nd round............

----------


## aditkrjha

i have got 7724 rank in aieee can i get ece at iiit allhabad??? is iiit allhabad better than nit calicut as i m expecting 2 get ece there by 4th round after internal sliding... plz help

----------


## ritzbgp

I have got 18145 air & category(obc) rank-3210 in aieee 2012.
I wish to take it at iiit a.
I would like to know about the hostel & mess facilities at iiit a??
And about the placement & faculty..

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

> I have got 18145 air & category(obc) rank-3210 in aieee 2012.
> I wish to take it at iiit a.
> I would like to know about the hostel & mess facilities at iiit a??
> And about the placement & faculty..


[MENTION=116915]ritzbgp[/MENTION] the college maintains a very high standard of facilities and administration so no need to worry about it.

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------




> i have got 7724 rank in aieee can i get ece at iiit allhabad??? is iiit allhabad better than nit calicut as i m expecting 2 get ece there by 4th round after internal sliding... plz help


[MENTION=110968]aditkrjha[/MENTION] wat is ur category?

----------


## aditkrjha

my ategory is general

----------


## shweta.IITA

> my ategory is general


[MENTION=110968]aditkrjha[/MENTION] I dont think so as per last years cutoff.

----------


## terminate

thnx a lot......can u plaese tell me do iiit a have seat vacants in spot round every yeear....last year it had 6 seat vacants.........if this trend is repeated every year.......then i will surelyy get it in spot round (if due to back luck not get in earlier rounds)

---------- Post added at 02:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------

i got 11630 rank in aieee general category......

----------


## shweta.IITA

> thnx a lot......can u plaese tell me do iiit a have seat vacants in spot round every yeear....last year it had 6 seat vacants.........if this trend is repeated every year.......then i will surelyy get it in spot round (if due to back luck not get in earlier rounds)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------
> 
> i got 11630 rank in aieee general category......


 @terminate   there are outside chances of seats being available in the spot round.

----------


## shubhamshah

the fees 25000 is per semester or per annum.....pl explain

---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------

I got air 10107, is there any chance of getting ece at iiit-a?

----------


## shweta.IITA

> the fees 25000 is per semester or per annum.....pl explain
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------
> 
> I got air 10107, is there any chance of getting ece at iiit-a?


The fee mentioned is only for one semester and that too for only Tution fee as I have already mentioned

you have an outside chance of getting a seat in the spot round

So all the best.... :):

----------


## vinayak.mtj

hi. i have got AIR 15380 in aieee 2012. can i get IIIT-A in any of the later rounds....... i will prefer IT branch over EC

----------


## osank

> hi. i have got AIR 15380 in aieee 2012. can i get IIIT-A in any of the later rounds....... i will prefer IT branch over EC


Buddy........very tough..............it closed at around 12k last year

----------


## vinayak.mtj

But as most of the top rankers in aieee join IITs and this year nearly 20% of the seats are being increased, do i still have a chance to get it

----------


## osank

> But as most of the top rankers in aieee join IITs and this year nearly 20% of the seats are being increased, do i still have a chance to get it


Buddy it is tough even with the increase in seats...............it will be better to participate in the counselling and wait
BEST OF LUCK!!!!

----------


## devansh1994

Are the placements of IT branch good ?! I mean, is ece a better choice over IT in terms of placement ?!
What is average package of students belonging to IT branch ?!?!
Please help.
 :):

----------


## shweta.IITA

> Are the placements of IT branch good ?! I mean, is ece a better choice over IT in terms of placement ?!
> What is average package of students belonging to IT branch ?!?!
> Please help.


[MENTION=114687]devansh1994[/MENTION] the placements are equally good for both the branches

The average package for IT Branch is 6.5 lpa

----------


## Pwn.brnwal

It at iiit allahabad or chemical at nitwarangal...

----------


## osank

> It at iiit allahabad or chemical at nitwarangal...


IF you really like chemical then you can go for it............................otherwise go for IT at IIIT-A

----------


## Pwn.brnwal

> IF you really like chemical then you can go for it............................otherwise go for IT at IIIT-A


 actualy i dn hv ny prtclr intrst...acc. To u wat shld be bttr 4 me it or ece at iiit allbd...cn u gve me info abt plcmnts thr

----------


## osank

> actualy i dn hv ny prtclr intrst...acc. To u wat shld be bttr 4 me it or ece at iiit allbd...cn u gve me info abt plcmnts thr


In my opinion go for IT at IIIT-A as IT>ECE at IIIT-A

----------


## Pwn.brnwal

> In my opinion go for IT at IIIT-A as IT>ECE at IIIT-A


 do u knw nythin abt besu,shibpur i'm getin mechanical thr....wat's ur suggestn??

----------


## osank

> do u knw nythin abt besu,shibpur i'm getin mechanical thr....wat's ur suggestn??


Though I don't know much about BESU but In my opinion.Go for IIIT-A...................yaar IIIT-A is a very nice option you have

----------


## devansh1994

What do you suggest ??IT at IIIT-A or IT at DTU (formerly dce) ??

----------


## osank

> What do you suggest ??IT at IIIT-A or IT at DTU (formerly dce) ??


IT at DTU , no doubt about that

----------


## ankush0

i am getting 16860 rnk in aieee 2012.
can i get ece at iiit-a.
i am an obc candidate from rajasthan

----------


## osank

> i am getting 16860 rnk in aieee 2012.
> can i get ece at iiit-a.
> i am an obc candidate from rajasthan


Yes you will get it in the second or third round :(party):

----------


## akhilaharini

i got a rank of 11997 in aieee 2012...i belong to general category ..is there any possibility of getting any stream in iiit allahabad ???..if yes..which courses i might get ? and by which round..??

----------


## osank

> i got a rank of 11997 in aieee 2012...i belong to general category ..is there any possibility of getting any stream in iiit allahabad ???..if yes..which courses i might get ? and by which round..??


You have the chances fot IT only and for that you will have to wait till 5th round or even the spot round

BEST OF LUCK!!!!

----------


## ankush0

what should i prefer......civil at mnit or ece at iiit-a.

i am relly confused. please help

----------


## shweta.IITA

> what should i prefer......civil at mnit or ece at iiit-a.
> 
> i am relly confused. please help


[MENTION=117447]ankush0[/MENTION] both the colleges are good, I believe you should go for the branch of ur interest

----------


## ankush0

i can go for any of these branch......plz tell which college with these branch is good placement-wise.


i have to lock choices tommorow......so plz rply fast......which cllege to opt with its mentioned branch.

thnx

----------


## shweta.IITA

> i can go for any of these branch......plz tell which college with these branch is good placement-wise.
> 
> 
> i have to lock choices tommorow......so plz rply fast......which cllege to opt with its mentioned branch.
> 
> thnx


[MENTION=117447]ankush0[/MENTION] I believe you should go for MNIT First

----------


## ankush0

means civil at mnit is better than ece at iiit-a "placement" wise ?

----------


## shweta.IITA

> means civil at mnit is better than ece at iiit-a "placement" wise ?


ECE is a branch whose scope is always better than Civil

----------


## ankush0

i am really in a dilema....as u r in iiit-a.....what would u prefer ece at iiit-a or civil at mnit

----------


## shweta.IITA

> i am really in a dilema....as u r in iiit-a.....what would u prefer ece at iiit-a or civil at mnit


[MENTION=117447]ankush0[/MENTION] if you are only concerned about high placement stats than go for ECE @IIIT - Allahabad

----------


## ankush0

thnx.....and are hostels and campus enabled with wi-fi?

----------


## shweta.IITA

> thnx.....and are hostels and campus enabled with wi-fi?


[MENTION=117447]ankush0[/MENTION] Yes it is

----------


## ankush0

does the institute provide pc's to every student......i read it somewhere....it it true? :(clap):

----------


## ankush0

plz reply......are pc's alloted to every student ??

----------


## Pwn.brnwal

> IF you really like chemical then you can go for it............................otherwise go for IT at IIIT-A


 hey osank,i'm getin it at iiit allbd..hope i meet u thr n u cn sav me 4m ragin scene n al..

----------


## osank

> hey osank,i'm getin it at iiit allbd..hope i meet u thr n u cn sav me 4m ragin scene n al..


BUDDY , I am not from IIIT-A .............I am from DTU
BUT don't worry about the ragging as it will bw just intro or nothing

----------


## kumarsinhaaman

does a student from amethi and main campus get the same degree of iiit allahabad

----------


## devansh1994

I am getting 
DTU IT
NSIT IT
IIIT Allahabad IT


I am a delhi general category candidate.
What should i prefer ?!?
I have read that placements of iiit allahabad were awesome this year.... 
Also, i may get hostel at DTU (dont ask how) .. so thats a factor i guess !
PLEASE HELP.
REALLY TENSED !!

----------


## koolkroocer

> I am getting 
> DTU IT
> NSIT IT
> IIIT Allahabad IT
> 
> 
> I am a delhi general category candidate.
> What should i prefer ?!?
> I have read that placements of iiit allahabad were awesome this year.... 
> ...


Hi  @devansh1994  ,
I think you should go for NSIT IT coz you are from Delhi, also the placements of NSIT are very good.
If I were you then I would surely go for NSIT IT.

----------


## a17101993

I May get nit kurukshetra cse and nit nagpur cse should i leave that for ece iiit allahabad...totally confused... plzzz help

----------


## itzdinsa

@*a17101993 ....*go for iiit -a ece....its best among these

----------


## Pwn.brnwal

> Hey Aspiring FaaDoOOOO's  I am a Senior of *IIIT Allahabad*, I am here to help you get all your queries sorted out  regarding *IIIT Allahabad 2012 Admissions.* Let me first give you a brief summary of the college.*Year of Establishment*: 1999 *Total Area in Acres: 100 Acres* *Ranking*: Amongst Top 35 Colleges in India, One of the top Universities in India. *Mode of Admission**:* AIEEE  Exam for UG courses.   *   IIIT Allahabad 2012 Cutoff:* 14,757 All India Rank     *Streams at Graduate Level:* Bachelor of Technology (IT and ECE)  *Fee structure for various courses:* 
> Tuition Fee  25,000Hostel Fee: 3,000Mess Fee: 10,500*Placements:*
> The campus has seen 100% placements year after year.Percentage of dream jobs being offered in 2010-2011 were 65%.The Highest Package offered by any company was 40 LPA.Average salary for the 2010-2011 session was 6.24 LPA.  *Residential Campus:* The residential campus consists of a mens" hostel with capacity for 240 students, womens" hostel for 60 students, 40-room air-conditioned guest house and staff residences for senior professors and other staff. Faculty hostels with two-room and one-room units meant for visiting professors are also be provided.Sports facilities will be located within the main campus, with a 500-seat sports complex. This infrastructure is proposed to accommodate the needs of the institute for more than a decade.*Hostels:* There are separate hostels for men and women, with single rooms (for the senior most batches) and twin sharing rooms. The spacious accommodations are provided with computers, along with 24-hour backup power supply. The hostel mess caters to the students" meals. Facilities for recreation and sports like cricket, football, badminton and table tennis are available with more on the way.The freshmen batches are housed in another hostel situated in Naini, which can accommodate over 200 students.The students have access to a regular bus service from the Jhalwa campus to central Allahabad (the Nehru Science Centre campus). The bus service also covers the Naini and Civil Lines areas.*Address*: IIIT Allahabad Deoghat, Jhalwa Allahabad, India - 211012  *Now its time for your queries*!!!


i have read somewhere that every student is provided with pc in their hostel room..is it true??

----------


## devansh1994

Hey, the cutoffs for this year are very high !
The 3rd round closed at around 8700 this year.
I have got AIR 10700.
Do yo think i will be able to get IT here by 4 (last) round ??!

----------


## nirajk42

65 lac lpa placement of iiita details pls

----------


## a17101993

I am willing to go iiit allahabad but the director M.D.Tiwari and last year protest about medical facilities hostel and mess facilities are stopping me should I ignore them coz iiit allahabad could give me gud future ....

or should I go wid Maulana Azad NIT bhopal

Disparately waiting for your reply

----------


## itzdinsa

@a17101993 

i was thinking about the same but this time....hostel facility is good.....

i read it that hostel facility at naini has been shut down...

believe me....go for iiit as i am also a fresher this year in iiit.

best of luck

----------


## shantanuguptacomp

Guys I have got 9190 rank in AIEEE General Delhi. Can some one please suggest me what preference order should I fill in the last round of AIEEE. At this rank I have chance of getting IT from IIIT Allahbad, all courses from NIT Surat except mechanical and all braches in NIT Rourkela. And may be IIIT allahbad me ECE bhi mil jaye, preference in dalne me kya jaata he.

I am also taking part in DTU and NSIT counselling. But till now didn't get any seat, may be in fourth round of DTU I may get Civil. But as for backup I am taking part in AIEEE also.

Thank you,

----------


## aniljanyani

what is the avg. package of iiit A ece branch?
i hav a big confusion-ece at nit surat or iiit-a.
pls help me. rply soon.hav to fill choices today by 5.

----------


## koolkroocer

> what is the avg. package of iiit A ece branch?
> i hav a big confusion-ece at nit surat or iiit-a.
> pls help me. rply soon.hav to fill choices today by 5.


[MENTION=92751]aniljanyani[/MENTION],
IIIT Allahabad is the better option and average package is 6.5 lpa.
all the best

----------


## chitransh1805

i got 197 marks in eee.. whi clg is better for me....nirma(mech) or iiit amethi(it)

----------


## koolkroocer

> i got 197 marks in eee.. whi clg is better for me....nirma(mech) or iiit amethi(it)


Hi [MENTION=148856]chitransh1805[/MENTION],
Nirma(mechanical) is better option...

----------


## devansh1994

Can you tell me the number vacancies after fifth round last year ?!?!?!
( for spot round, that is )

----------


## rathore2012

Sir ;
according to new patters can diploma student apply for ISEET or not???????????

----------


## pankaj_wadhwani

is IT or ECE better in iiit-allahabad.......in terms of jobs placements and reputed companies available????

----------


## ntshkmr

what is the gate cutoff for mtech in ece???

----------


## tanuj.arora

I am expecting195 marks in jee main and around90 percent marks in cbse examination.can i get mechanical in iiit? Which is the best college i can get foe mechanical??

----------


## chaarly

i got 200 in jee main nd 89 % in rajasthan board, can i get cse or it in iiit a,

----------


## chaarly

reply yr,i got 200 in jee main nd 89 % in rajasthan board, can i get cse or it in iiit a,

----------


## fadoovishal

i save secured 145 marks in jee mains.. 82 % in cbse boards.. i m from U.P only. i want to whether there i can get a seat in IIIT-A.. in any branches like CS,ME,EE,civil... i also have interest in automobile eng. so please kindly giude me 4 d same?

----------


## aniejomes

Hii

My Jee main rank is 33,000. Category- Gen, State(UP) Rank- 2000, 12th- 88%. Is there any change for getting admission in IIIT Allahabaad???

----------

